# Thinking About Summer!!



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

I've about had it with this winter, bring on some warmer days!! Here's some fun days from last summer.




































Can you see the camp??? (Hint) It's on the right side.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Dang Herb! You just gave me a bad case of cabin fever...

Nice photo's!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool pics. Is that one of those 20 lb tee pees?


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

That's Kifaru's prototype 24-man tipi. It's huge and IIRC it came around 32lbs with the wood stove. I use a 16-man and arctic stove, comes in about 24.5 lbs.


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

Tent? Tent? Could you share more info on your tent. I have a canvas one almost like it. I love it. However it would be much to heavy for goats to carry.

Thanks,
Liza


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

The Kifaru tipis are made with waterproof paraglider fabric, one center pole, clothesline, stovepipe port to make a light weight, warm floorless shelter. IMO, they were made for goat packing. Northwest Packgoat and Supplies made a custom sized pannier to allow the stove to ride horizontally on the goat for easy packing.

Unlike a canvas tent, they do not breath, so condensation can be a nuisance in some environments. I have liners to keep the drips at bay, more arid conditions they are not needed. They are not cheap, but a quality product from a good American family business.

https://www.kifaru.net/TIPI2009.html

We've used a couple Alaknak models too, but nothing of any size packs like the tipi. Had one trip with some pretty nasty weather and used a 4-man(goat) tipi for a goat shelter. Worked pretty good once they chose their spots for the night.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

OOOOOOH!!! i've been looking at those kifaru teepee tents. i would love to get one but i'm not likely to get it anytime soon with my tiny budget!


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Your only thirty miles away. I wish I had herd about pack goats about 10 years and many elk hunting trips ago. I had a great experience with the three goats I recruted for this years high country mule deer hunt in colorado and from there to wyoming for elk. The goats were great. And I would like to try a Kifaru but wow what a budget.


----------

